# Mitch Payne the BYU kicker



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Mitch Payne will probably go on a deadly rampage because one of his lineman failed to block Burton. He will blame that lineman. He probably has nightmares watching a guy flying like superman in front of the football. Payne might end up in the nut house like Ray Finkel did on "Ace Ventura Pet Detective." Watch out BYU students because Mitch Payne could turn into a woman ( Lois Einhorn) and kiss a lot of guys. Is the Cougar mascot missing yet?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

-O\__- -|\O- -|\O- -|\O- -|\O- -|\O-


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Im just teasing BYU fans. It was a great game though


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I honestly feel bad for the guy. Game came down to his kick but the game isn't on him.... he'll be hated for the blocked kick but the fans should be doggin on the blocker that didn't do their job. Mitch is a good kicker and I'm not sure if he's a senior or not but hopefully he gets the chance to make up for the miss in a decent bowl game.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Mitch Pain is one of the leading scorers in BYU history. He's a great young man. He'll be fine. I think he is a Utah native too.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Payne was money that game, the block was not his fault. Look at the Boise States kicker, he is one of the best kickers ever in the WAC, had something like 118 extra points in a row, misses two kicks and is receiving death threats, that is pathetic. It reminds me of the Adam Sandler song, Lonesome Kicker. :lol:



> Me, I'm the Lonesome Kicker
> Extra points, field goals at your service
> One might think it comes with glory
> You might think different after you listen to my story
> ...


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Riverrat77 said:


> I honestly feel bad for the guy. Game came down to his kick but the game isn't on him.... he'll be hated for the blocked kick but the fans should be doggin on the blocker that didn't do their job. Mitch is a good kicker and I'm not sure if he's a senior or not but hopefully he gets the chance to make up for the miss in a decent bowl game.


He is a senior and I have not heard any BYU fans blaming him for the blocked kick. That is absurd. The blocker came through completely untouched and smothered the ball as soon as it came off of his foot. He has been a very consistent kicker for the last 4 years and it is unfortunate that we was not able to go out being the hero because someone missed their blocking assignment.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Mitch Pain is one of the leading scorers in BYU history. He's a great young man. He'll be fine. I think he is a Utah native too.


Yes sir! Student at Weber High in Pleasant View; best high school kicker i have ever seen.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> Mitch Payne will probably go on a deadly rampage because one of his lineman failed to block Burton. He will blame that lineman. He probably has nightmares watching a guy flying like superman in front of the football. Payne might end up in the nut house like Ray Finkel did on "Ace Ventura Pet Detective." Watch out BYU students because Mitch Payne could turn into a woman ( Lois Einhorn) and kiss a lot of guys. Is the Cougar mascot missing yet?


This is violating our deal. You agreed not to talk about the BYU team until after the bowls.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> This is violating our deal. You agreed not to talk about the BYU team until after the bowls.


Just change your avatar to whatever you want... none of us (even on the U side) really expected him to hold up his end of the bargain.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > This is violating our deal. You agreed not to talk about the BYU team until after the bowls.
> ...


I tried to warn Dodger that it was pointless, but it was a noble try. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

jahan said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Dodger said:
> ...


I'll live up to my end of the deal. I hear CS do a lot of talking about people that haven't held up their end of their deals with him. He's not going to have any room to talk any more.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Your a good man Dodger, I don't care what the other BYU fans say about you.  :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

jahan said:


> Your a good man Dodger, I don't care what the other BYU fans say about you.  :mrgreen: :lol:


 :lol:

I don't make too many friends in this section of the forum. I guess it's my lovable nature. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Your a good man Dodger, I don't care what the other BYU fans say about you.  :mrgreen: :lol:
> ...


Its not that we wouldn't be friends with you... we would but we don't want to be invited to any of your pity parties. You and ol Bronco have a good time with that. 8)


----------

